# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  AtomII, Super Diode, Rome, Italy

## Airicist

Website - sites.google.com/site/superdiodo/home

youtube.com/joker32477

vimeo.com/user23289313

facebook.com/SuperDiodo

----------


## Airicist

ATOMII spot
May 23, 2014




> little commercial for our robot ATOMII short Firms will be uploaded new video which will show some of his simple movements.

----------


## Airicist

AtomII follows the ball 

 Published on May 22, 2014




> In this short video, you are shown the capacity to follow the object

----------

